# Coastal tanker "Ben Bates" around 1960s



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

Any information on a British coastal tanker "Ben Bates" which was working late 1960s ? And who was Ben Bates, to have a tanker named after him ?
Thanks, Douglas


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Built 1956 apparently, she is on
http://www.ardrossanships.com/search/?ship=240|Ben+Bates


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

picture here ..
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships B/slides/Ben Bates-01.html


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Owned by the National Benzole Co Ltd. Built 1956 489grt. 160 x 28. Speed 10 knots.
National Benzole had around 7 of these small tankers running around in the 60's. All began with the name Ben ie: Ben Bates, Ben Hittinger, Ben Olliver, Ben Sadler etc.
Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

she run out of swansea for a few years in the 60s with gas oil and some white oils graham


----------



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

*Ben Bates*

Thanks to all for your help. Now I've got details and photos. What a great service you lads are providing. Again thanks. Douglas, Irvine, Scotland.


----------



## captkenn (Aug 16, 2007)

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/83253/ppuser/15416
The smallest one was called the Ben Harold Smith. Great ships to work on.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Also had Ben Hebden 410t 1947
Ben Henshaw 377t 1933 (twin screw)
Ben Johnson 228t 1938


----------



## awateah2 (Feb 12, 2005)

The Ben Oliver ran regularly from Hamble to Poole and like the 'Ben Hebden' was later converted to a Sand Dredger working in the Solent. Regards


----------



## MWD (Aug 15, 2005)

I grew up in Poole and my father worked for Shell Mex & BP who managed these vessels. He arranged for me and a school friend to take on the Ben Oliver from Poole to Hamble and back in the very early 50's. 
Perhaps that's one reason why I went to sea? 
The depot people in Poole apparently refered to the "Ben Oliver" as the
"Blowlamp" as that's just about how much product she carried.

MWD.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Details extracted from our book on BP Tankers

BEN BATES 
O.N. 187507. 489g. 212n. 500d. 159' 9" x 27' 10" x 12' 0¼"
Post 1961: 522g. 246n. 696d. 181’ 0” x 27’ 7” x 11’ 7”
6-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (250 x 420mm) oil engine manufactured by British Polar Engines Ltd., Glasgow. 560 bhp.
Coastal oil products tanker.
6.9.1956: Launched by Rowhedge Ironworks Company Ltd., Rowhedge (Yard No. 840), for National Benzole Company Ltd., London. 
17.12.1956: Completed. 
1959: Sold to Shell-Mex & BP Ltd. 
1961: Lengthened. 
1972: Sold to Woodward’s Oil Ltd., Goose Bay, Labrador, retaining London registry. 
1973: Renamed TANA WOODWARD. 
1976: Sold to Coastal Shipping Ltd., St Johns NF. 6.1986: Laid-up with surveys overdue. 
1987: Sold for demolition.

BEN HEBDEN 
O.N. 181777. 410g. 184n. 390d. 145' 0" x 25' 0" x 11' 5"
6-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (245 x 420mm) oil engine manufactured by British Polar Engines Ltd., Glasgow.
Coastal oil products tanker.
11.1947: Completed by Rowhedge Ironworks Company Ltd., Rowhedge (Yard No. 675), for National Benzole Company Ltd. 
1959: Sold to Shell-Mex & BP Ltd. 
1965: Sold to Penfolds Builders Merchants Ltd., converted into a gravel dredger, and renamed PEN ITCHEN. 
1966: Sold to Seaborne Aggregate Company Ltd. 
1968: Sold to Fleetwood Sand & Fravel Company. 
1975: Sold to Kingston Minerals Ltd. 
1976: Demolition commenced at Fleetwood by Mayer, Newman & Company Ltd.

BEN HITTINGER 
O.N. 184473. 446g. 197n. 510d. 160' 0" x 27' 7" x 11' 10"
Post 1961: 522g. 246n. 696d. 181’ 0” x 27’ 7” x 11’ 7”
6-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (250 x 420mm) oil engines manufactured by British Polar Engines Ltd., Glasgow. 560 bhp.
Coastal oil products tanker.
21.5.1951: Launched by Charles Hill & Sons Ltd., Bristol (Yard No. 373), for National Benzole Company Ltd. 
7.1951: Completed. 
1959: Sold to Shell-Mex & BP Ltd. 
1961: Lengthened. 
1972: Sold to Ball & Plumb Shipping Company Ltd., Gravesend, and renamed SPIRIT CARRIER II. 
1975: Sold to E. W. Tankers Ltd., Gravesend. 
1976: Sold to J. P. Knight (London) Ltd., and renamed KINGSTHORPE for use as a mooring hulk. 
1986: Sold for demolition.


BEN HAROLD SMITH 
O.N. 184701. 325g. 162n. 322d. 136' 0" x 26' 1" x 7' 6¾"
4-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (250 x 420mm) M441 type oil engine manufactured by British Polar Engines Ltd., Glasgow. 310 bhp.
Coastal oil products tanker.
22.5.1952: Launched by Rowhedge Ironworks Company Ltd., Rowhedge (Yard No. 742), for National Benzole Company Ltd., London. 
4.9.1952: Completed. 
1959: Sold to Shell-Mex & BP Ltd., London. 
1975: Transferred to BP Oil Ltd. 
1976: Renamed BP ZEST. 
1980: Sold to Gamma Navigation Company, Greece, and renamed GAMMA. 
1982: Renamed DOXA. 
1989: Vera Shipping Company Ltd., appointed as managers. 
1994: Owners deleted. 
1996: Sold to Thalassopouli Maritime Company, Piraeus, and renamed VASOULA. 
Still listed in Lloyd’s Register 2003/04.

BEN HENSHAW 
O.N. 163694. 377g. 168n. 350d. 142' 0" x 25' 1" x 11' 6"
Two, 5-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (280 x 335mm) oil engines manufactured by L. Gardner & Sons Ltd., Manchester.
Coastal oil products tanker.
10.1933: Completed by Rowhedge Ironworks Company Ltd., Rowhedge (Yard No. 5484), for National Benzole Company Ltd. 
1959: Sold to Shell-Mex & BP Ltd. thence for demolition.

BEN JOHNSON 
O.N. 166438. 228g. 100n. 240d. 118' 0" x 22' 8" x 9' 3½"
7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (180 x 300mm) Polar type oil engine manufactured by British Auxiliaries Ltd., Glasgow.
Powered tank barge.
4.1938: Completed by Rowhedge Ironworks Company Ltd., Rowhedge (Yard No. 561), for National Benzole Company Ltd. 
1959: Sold to Shell-Mex & BP Ltd. 
1964: Sold to John P. Katsoulakos, Greece, and renamed VARKIZA.
Due to small size and type of this vessel no further details have been recorded 

BEN OLLIVER 
O.N. 164497. 147g. 48n. 140d. 95' 0" x 19' 1" x 8' 6"
5-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (180 x 300mm) Polar type oil engine manufactured by British Auxiliaries Ltd., Glasgow.
Powered tank barge.
7.1935: Completed by Rowhedge Ironworks Company Ltd., Rowhedge (Yard No. 509), for National Benzole Company Ltd. 
1959: Sold to Shell-Mex & BP Ltd. 
Due to small size and type of this vessel no further details have been recorded.

BEN SADLER 
O.N. 162656. 289g. 161n. 320d. 136' 6" x 25' 0" x 7' 9½"
5-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (280 x 335mm) oil engine manufactured by Norris, Henty & Gardner Ltd., Manchester. 
Powered tank barge.
11.1931: Completed by Rowhedge Ironworks Company Ltd., Rowhedge, for National Benzole Company Ltd. 
1959: Sold to Shell-Mex & BP Ltd. 
1959: Sold for demolition.


----------



## Robin Craythorn (Nov 9, 2006)

*Ben Bates*

In January 1973 the 'Ben Bates' was sold to Canadian Owners and re-named 'Tania Woodward', I joined the ship as Chief Officer of a Delivery Crew at Redheads Yard South Shields where she was being made ready for a transatlantic crossing to St. John's New Brunswick Canada. After leaving the Tyne we had to put in to Falmouth for repairs to the radio and other small repairs but because the vessel's speed was well below the dclared contract speed for the voyage the contract was going to be re-negotiated. I too had other forthcoming work contracts which I may miss so was relieved. However I do know that the vessel completed the passage via the Azores.

Regards - Robin Craythorn.


----------



## goelette (Sep 20, 2009)

I have just posted two photos of Tana Woodward, taken in 1982. She is virtually unchanged from her appearance as Ben Bates.
To add to the above she was broken up by Universal Metals Co (Unimetco) at Point Edward, Nova Scotia (in Sydney harbour.)


----------



## davehowden (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi, I served on the Ben Bates as second mate for about a month in 1961 whilst getting my sea time in for my second mates FG ticket. I was with Shell at the time. We ran from Thameshaven to Portslade (Brighton) (just by the Kayser Bonder factory) and back with fuel for the Shoreham power station. What an eye opener after my deep sea apprenticeship, course on the chart in biro, all navigation by eye, no bearings or plotting, no radar etc. etc.

Oh happy days.


----------



## mbates (Apr 20, 2010)

*Ben Bates*

My grandmother launched Ben Bates. She was called Marjorie Bates and was married to Henry Bates who I guess was on the Board for National Benzole. Eventaully he became Managing Director but not sure of his position at the time of launch. When the ship was scrapped the ships bell was presented back to her. Currently my Uncle has it!
I think I remember her up at Fareham on a tidal berth?


----------

